# Boss Pro-Lid For Sale - CT



## dromike15 (Feb 13, 2016)

I Have a practically brand new boss pro-lid for sale. Its in central CT.

I bought another new VBX8000 spreader this year and I decided to give the cover a try.

Love the cover, easier to use than the cover that comes with unit.

Only thing I don't like about it, and the main reason for getting rid of it, is that it blocks my light bar that is on my truck. Instead of investing more money into lights, I am just going to cut my losses and sell the cover.

I only used for the month of December 2017. I have all hardware that came off of it. Any guy that is good with tools can install. All of the hard assembly has been done. I believe this can be used for the VBX9000 as well.

They retail for $900.00. I am asking $550.00 or best offer. Looking to get rid of asap.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## dromike15 (Feb 13, 2016)

Looking to get rid of this ASAP. Make me an offer.


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

Will yo ship it? Will this work on none liquid salters?


----------

